# 1 Year Update 140 Gallon Tank - Time for Discus?



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

I've removed a lot of plants because they just became so big and hard to manage. I'm thinking about adding 6 Discus, but not sure. I've read/saw another guy actually do it in a Walstad tank with no problems at all. He even said he didn't do any water changes except top off.

Edit: Here are the videos - 









Any one try Discus in a walstad? If so, did you start with adults or try raising them from 2" in size?

*Setup*
Tank - 48x28x24
Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix
15+ - Tetras
4 - Dwarf Gourami
1 - Otto (hard to find these in stock in my area)
75+ - Red Cherry Shrimp
6 - Zebra Danios
5+ - Ghost Shrimp
5 - Dwarf Orange Crawfish
1 - Harlequin Rasbora

Now:









~6 Month:









Then:


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice, I really like it! I tried that MG stuff here recently and it did not go well. So I have to use a different soil. 

I cant answer your question on the Discus, hopefully someone with experience will chime in.


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! Ya, I had to filter it through some screens a few times so that it was just the dirt... Also it took about a month to cycle and really set.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry, don't know about the discus, but is that bamboo in the 3rd pic? If so, how did it do ?


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

I kept it in there for maybe about 2-3 months.. it actually grew. However, people recommended to take it out, so I did. I think one or two did die.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Just curious, why did they recommend to take it out?


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

If memory serves, they said that they would not survive in the long run and the ammonia that the dead bamboo produces would kill the fish - as that bamboo "would not survive submerged." I didn't want to risk it, so I took them out.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No experience with walstad but I would never recommend not doing water changes. Sooner or later these tank crash more often than not. And if you don't want to do water changes, definitely go with adult. If you buy juveniles you really need to feed then a lot and quite often or they won't grow out to nice large discus. Adults need less food and thus your tank needs smaller/less water changes.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks. I don't mind doing the water changes. I'm more concerned with, if it is possible to raise the juvies in a planted tank. As what I'm reading most people say bare bottom.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No problem in a planted tank but you need to do 2-3 50% water changes a week to keep the tank in perfect condition. Or you need to have peace with algae (BBA at least).

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks. That's what I'll do! Time to prep the tank and give it a shot. I'll probably start sometime in December or January.


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

Preparing my tank for discus for next year. (still need to buy the heaters).

Replanted with new plants.


----------

